# clear or amber grop buy



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

well i just finished talking to one of my friends from mexico and he can get me clear or amber coner for us if you guys want to start a group by i can set that up he wants 50 plus shipping if you really want these let me know i will find pictures from mexican b12.







http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/5/web/305000-305999/305889_8_full.jpg http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/2/web/662000-662999/662294_4_full.jpg


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

nice grills and kits, on the b12's clean cars
my corners are clear with orange on the inside.
some kleer ones would look slick.
wish thay had smoke.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

can you get some for the coupe ??.. did they had coupe with clears ??


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

yes i think they did come in the coupe also i will find out


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Nismo87R said:


> yes i think they did come in the coupe also i will find out


Coup kleers???? I'm in :cheers:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

whenever i see a coupe outside north america, its got european (not JDM) headlights, and... clear blinkers.

JDM headlights r designed for right-hand-drive, and bias the light to the left slightly. if u can get european lights, they r more suitable to our conditions.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Like I stated in an earlier post, clear parking lights for me!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> yes i think they did come in the coupe also i will find out



im in for the clears :O) let us know !!


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i will have updates by saturday my friend is going to the mexican nissan dealer for parts to see how many i can get and all that other stuff


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Holy shit a roof scoop.....


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> can you get some for the coupe ??.. did they had coupe with clears ??


The Euro sunny has clear corners


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

there is a group buy section u know
http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

this is the amber coners for the 87-88 b12


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Great Show on the corners, I think the Stanze may have had similar at a point in time. Anyhow, looking hot! I wonder about guys with the word 'slow' in their names. . . They seen to time & time again have the fastest cars?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

another picture of a closer look of clear coner


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Now the clears are hot, I'd buy a set of those! What is the cost, and payment options?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

well i got my clear coners and amber(jdm style) coners they are brand new in the box. man these things are bad ass i dont have a pictures but i will try to get them as soon as i can. if anybody really wants (again) i will sell them for 50 a set plus shipping. oh i forgot but there only for the 87-88 sentra style sentra since in mexico the 87-90 are the same coners unless you 89-90 b12 people dont mind changing there fenders for the 87-88 style


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to catch that body kit and that hood scoop. Where do ya get all that stuff from?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

I though this was out, when did somebody start selling them. I expressed interest, nobody even contacted me for jack? [email protected] 301-536-5157 hit me up I got money and I am ready! -Gregory


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

well im the one who started the group buy the coners are 50 plus shipping for each set i have both with me and let me tell you there brand new and the look bad ass. so if anybody really whants post email me @ [email protected] or instant message at nismo87b12 on yahoo or aol. let me know how many sets you want and which ones amber or clear


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

im sorry Biscuit but i am just selling the coner lights as far for body kits and grill just by the kit you want and have somebody custom make it fit for your car


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I was wondering if ANYBODY knew where I could catch one of those wicked body kits because I would definatly buy one.


----------

